
Billboard Ad Takeovers – Cats Overtake London Tube Station - dpflan
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2016/sep/13/cats-invade-london-tube-adverts-billboard-takeovers-commuters
======
dpflan
The recent news about Adblock Plus' move to sell ads it finds acceptable and
enhancements in augmented reality had me thinking more about something like
this for Google Glass...and Adblock even joked about it at one point
([https://twitter.com/AdblockPlus/status/322357210535579649](https://twitter.com/AdblockPlus/status/322357210535579649)).

